# Solved: How to partition my USB thumb drive



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,

I've been trying to make 2 or more partitions on my USB thumb drive. I've searched the web, and people have said that it would be better if I didn't create any partitions, but I don't know why and I really need to do this. So I also searched for software, but no software I found had the option to JUST install it and then manage the partitions on my drive. All of them needed to create a boot disk, then do other unnecessary stuff that I just don't have the time to do (or even read their HUGE manuals). Plus, all of them refered to HDDs not USB drives (though I suspect this isn't a major obstacle). So, do you know of a simple utility, that will give the the ability to create 2 partitions on my USB thumb drive, and then format them using my desired file system? That's all I need.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Try this thread in this forum: http://discussions.virtualdr.com/showthread.php?t=203373


----------



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Great! Partition Manager from Paragon worked perfectly! Thanks!


----------

